# Transférer un film entre 2 iPads avec av playerhd ou autre ?



## myre44 (31 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, 
Jusqu'a présent je pouvais partager des épisodes de séries ou films avec ma compagne, de mon ipad 2 vers sa touchpad, grâce à l'application av playerhd qui me permet de lire et de partager des fichiers vidéos en wifi. 

La méthode est simple, la touchpad se connecte via son browser à la page internet de l'application av playerhd que mon iPad à génèré. À partir de là elle était en mesure de me prendre un fichier ou bien de m'en partager un.( très pratique quand on veut se passer de iTunes et d'autres bidouillages )

Mais d'ici peu je vais lui offrir un iPad 2 et je voudrais savoir si il est possible de transférer un fichier selon la méthode décrite plus haut entre deux iPad ?? 

Ou bien connaissez vous le moyen de se partager des fichier volumineux entre deux iPads de façon simple ( c'est à dire sans iTunes ^^)

Merci de m'avoir lu, j'attend avec impatience vos réponses.


----------



## myre44 (2 Avril 2012)

Je viens de trouver une solution à ma question. 

       Il faut utiliser l'ipad récepteur comme un ordinateur lambda, 
mais comment faire vue que de base safari iOS est limité et ne permet aucun téléchargement de fichier compatible av playerhd ?

Il faut utiliser une appli de téléchargement, du type filer ou idownloader pro.

       Avec ceux ci on ouvre une page à partir de l'adresse du type http://xxx.xxx.x.xx:xxxx fourni par l'application av playerhd sur l'ipad hôte.

       Une fois cela effectué on peut récupérer sur l'appli de download le film souhaité avec un taux de télechargement de 1,3 mo/s ( si on a une bonne connexion  ) .

        Enfin pour visionner ce film ,qui peut être en format non supporté par l'application de download, il suffit de l'ouvrir sur av playerhd.

         Ps: Le transfert entre les deux appli peut prendre plusieurs dizaines de seconde du fait qu'il s'agisse d'un fichier très lourd et aucune bare de chargement n'apparait pour donner l'évolution du fait que les appli ne sont pas optimisé pour gérer de lourd transfert. 
Aussi, lors du transfert, l'Appli ne tolére aucune autre manipulation alors ne tentez pas d'ouvrir d'autre appli pour faire passer le temps. 

Voilà tout ceci permet de partager des films entre deux iPads, ou un combo utilisant un iPad et un dévice (android ou autre ) équipé d'un navigateur internet. 

Le tout sans avoir besoin d'un ordinateur allumé et sans utiliser iTunes. 

Ce qui permet aussi de télécharger des fichiers à partir d'un site de direct download directement sur sa tablette et de les lire et les partager dans la foulée sans avoir besoin d'ordinateur. 

Voilà j'espère avoir contribué à la communauté, bonne journée à vous tous !


----------

